# (KS) Battlelords of the 23rd Century gets a 7th Edition



## BattlelordsRPG (Sep 28, 2017)

We will be there to answer questions about all things Battlelords of the 23rd Century! How do you revamp a game with nearly a 30 year legacy? How do you balance the dark humor with the lethality of futuristic combat? what do a Phentari's "feet" look like? All these burning questions and more will be yours to ask TONGIHT (7:30CDT/8:30EST)!

Here is a shameless plug for our kickstarter
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...evised-edition

Battlelords Quote of the Day
"Incoming fire always has the right-of-way." 

Tony Oliveira
23rd Century Productions, LLC


----------



## BattlelordsRPG (Oct 18, 2017)

Our KICKSTARTER IS SUCCESSFUL and we have exceeded our funding goal! There's 34 hours left to go! Still plenty of time to get to those stretch goals! 

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...cience-fiction-rpg-revised-edition?ref=ay9i5x

[video=youtube;kZk_XEWcyDs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZk_XEWcyDs[/video]


----------



## Battlelords (Jun 10, 2019)

*The FREE pre-release preview for BATTLELORDS OF THE 23RD CENTURY is now available on drivethrurpg.*

[h=1]The FREE pre-release preview for BATTLELORDS OF THE 23RD CENTURY is now available on drivethrurpg.[/h]
https://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?659940-The-FREE-pre-release-preview-for-BATTLELORDS-OF-THE-23RD-CENTURY-is-now-available-on-drivethrurpg


----------

